# IBO worlds MSR and MCBH course



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Just wanted to thank the IBO for courses R and A well laid out and easy to walk for us advanced age gentlemen and still managed some real nasty shots on the course.


----------



## woodyicon (Apr 13, 2003)

agreed 100% They done a great job


----------



## dartshooter (Mar 14, 2006)

they sure screwed up s and o courses


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

dartshooter said:


> they sure screwed up s and o courses


doesn't tell us much.


----------



## dartshooter (Mar 14, 2006)

threw one target out on o so we only shot 19 and they dropped that score. said it was unsafe I thought someone from ibo walked courses before they were shot


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

woodsman78 said:


> Just wanted to thank the IBO for courses R and A well laid out and easy to walk for us advanced age gentlemen and still managed some real nasty shots on the course.


Agree that the walk was not too bad and the course was a challenging course. I enjoyed both courses and was thankful that they were not set like the defense course c and d. Though it was good practice for the long shots.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

woodsman78 said:


> Just wanted to thank the IBO for courses R and A well laid out and easy to walk for us advanced age gentlemen and still managed some real nasty shots on the course.


I'm with you Clyde. Had a great time, when people ask me what it is like at an IBO world shoot I tell them it is the Disney World of archery, although that Gator is still giving me nightmares.....


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

I shot horrible but the courses I shot q and p were awesome. Great experience. Job well done IBO


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Stake placement on a few targets were a bit sketchy, but overall great sets.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

I shot S and O, overall they were pretty good. They could have been marked a little better especially the exit for S. Most of the sets were pretty challenging and they did a good job taking the yardage away. Only target I really didn't agree with was S20, it was way over probably 53.5-54 it was a Fallow deer so if you shot him for 50 you would most likely blank him. Overall a pretty good job other then a few disorganized screw ups.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

I put 50 on the fallow and got a low 10


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

bandit69 said:


> I'm with you Clyde. Had a great time, when people ask me what it is like at an IBO world shoot I tell them it is the Disney World of archery, although that Gator is still giving me nightmares.....


Let me guess Joe you were first up on the gator this time.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

So why on a range do they still insist on making you stand with poor footing. Target 1 A range, move the stake 1 1/2 yards in either direction and both the red and green stake are acceptable footing. Overall the footing was good but it's those 4 or 5 targets that they seem to think screwing with the footing will make it even more difficult. As one fellow in my group said, "my treestand and ground blind are level".


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

HardcoreArchery said:


> I shot S and O, overall they were pretty good. They could have been marked a little better especially the exit for S. Most of the sets were pretty challenging and they did a good job taking the yardage away. Only target I really didn't agree with was S20, it was way over probably 53.5-54 it was a Fallow deer so if you shot him for 50 you would most likely blank him. Overall a pretty good job other then a few disorganized screw ups.


Everybody in my group put 50 on it and the lowest score was an 8! We had 1 eleven and 2 tens and 1 eight! If you make a good shot 3 yds won't make you miss!


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

If you aren't shooting a ton of speed 3 yards on the Fallow will blank it there is not much out the bottom. I shot it for 52.5 and hit just under the 1O at 315fps. 2 others in my group shot it for 53.5 and hit right under the 11. I shot S on day 2 and the target was loaded with holes low in the chest line and leg as well as a ton of arrows behind it, that's why I put the 2.5 extra on it. Anyway I did really enjoy the courses and they were set pretty challenging.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

I shoot 307 fps and at that distance 3 yds is less than 4 inches! From the middle of the 11 to the bottom of the target is a whole lot more than 4 inches! I am not criticizing but test it on the range. Stand at 53 and shoot the bag for 50. Guaranteed if you are honest with yourself and shoot a good shot you will be surprised it is not as low as you think!


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

S & O must have been tough for the MBO dudes as 389 was high score....
Let's here about it....

Course M could have had a better ending, it was a one mile hike back to complex (all downhill)...:walk:


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

All the courses i shot were tough but to be expected for a World Championship Course....Holiday Valley put on a clinic how to have an archery tournament...


Great job IBO....


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

robinofthehood said:


> S & O must have been tough for the MBO dudes as 389 was high score....
> Let's here about it....
> 
> Course M could have had a better ending, it was a one mile hike back to complex (all downhill)...:walk:


As said above, they threw out 1 target so their scores were based on 39. 1 down is pretty decent shooting on a tough course. There were 12 shooters in the shoot off on Sunday, all within 5 points in the MBO class.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

The coarsest wasn't that hard. S was a little harder but still a coarse that I thought was a 5 up coarse


----------



## Smalty10 (Apr 22, 2010)

I shot P and Q. Was bummed that we didn't have to ride the ski lift and had to ride a hay wagon to the top. When u finished P in order to exit you had to walk through the last 10 targets of Q. Anyone that shot P on Friday got to see the last 10 targets of course Q that they would be shooting Saturday. I know that you can't control mud as it has been a wet year but it was treacherous. I saw a few bust their asses pretty good. I know there would be complaints if I set a course like that for a qualifier. I know the time and effort it takes to set a course but overall was disappointed with these two courses. Had a great time though!


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

woodsman78 said:


> Let me guess Joe you were first up on the gator this time.


Yes I was. two guys in our group shot under it. There was no glancing off the ground and still hit that target.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

bandit69 said:


> Yes I was. two guys in our group shot under it. There was no glancing off the ground and still hit that target.


Its a tough road Joe , when you have no feedback on that dam gator lol


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I shot the fallow for 51 and smoked it. It wasn't 54 yards that I can guarantee.


----------



## marvel5x (Aug 11, 2014)

Just wanted to congratulate all IBO world winners. Was a difficult course for Ahc and heard also for mbr. Shame about what happened to Wes.vanhorn he had the gran slam in the bag, and mbr champ, abraham guy, seems like he does very well in that class at the worlds. Any idea if that pro pins class is going to be a class next year ?


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

marvel5x said:


> Just wanted to congratulate all IBO world winners. Was a difficult course for Ahc and heard also for mbr. Shame about what happened to Wes.vanhorn he had the gran slam in the bag, and mbr champ, abraham guy, seems like he does very well in that class at the worlds. Any idea if that pro pins class is going to be a class next year ?


This is a class the IBO should create it would be fun to watch Chris and Wes go at it . That 11 ring would take such and azz whoopin.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

I shot p and q they were the most unthought out courses I have ever seen and so was the wagon rides in no where to pass stuck on hills had to get off and walk very unsafe anybody who shot these courses and thinks they were better than 7springs must be blind terrible walking herd someone got hauled out to hospital on Friday and then courses run together and people walking out right through your group shooting I can't believe any Ibo official ever looked at these courses and the guy sending you out on course p Friday morning didn't even know where the course was sent people total opposite direction can't wait to get next year over and try somewhere else


----------

